# kontikii 669



## stevelion (Aug 2, 2008)

hi everyone,
I have been trying to source a part for my remis rear ladder on my kontiki 669 motorhome. I was recently travelling back from Scotland and my rear ladder just dropped on to the road obviously still attached by the hinges. what had happened is that a screw came loose and the locking bar attached to the lock had fallen off. I have sourced a replacement lock but the screw and locking bar does not come with it and I am told now that I would have to buy a complete ladder at well over £600. I am hoping some kind soul who has the same model motorhome could possibly take a picture of this locking bar so I could have one made. any help would be greatly appreciated 

Steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have a word with olearys. they might be able to help.

cabby


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

What year is your 669 Steve and can you post a pic of your ladder?


----------



## stevelion (Aug 2, 2008)

hi its a 2008 thanks,steve


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

stevelion said:


> hi its a 2008 thanks,steve


Give me a day or so and I'll take a pic of the one on our 2008 'Tiki. Unless someone else beets me to it that is lol.

Edit - can't take a pic until Monday earliest as currently have a 10' scaffold pole and TV aerial strapped to the ladder and can't undo the lock.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Just checked online for you. Swift list " LOCK FIXING FOR LADDER " Swift Part No. 1077468
Mark


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

CLS said:


> Just checked online for you. Swift list " LOCK FIXING FOR LADDER " Swift Part No. 1077468
> Mark


Nice one Mark. OP just needs to contact maybe Ian at John Cross and problem solved.


----------



## stevelion (Aug 2, 2008)

I can buy locks all day long but the locking lever does not come with it so I will have to make one but thanks for the help guys,steve


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

stevelion said:


> I can buy locks all day long but the locking lever does not come with it so I will have to make one but thanks for the help guys,steve


PM me your email address and I'll send you what photos I have via Hotmail attachments.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Listed with Swift as lock fixing for ladder part No. 1077468. 
Part No. for replacement lock fixing is 9822850. Quote this part number to any Swift dealer and they can order it for you.
I have a pic of the lock asembley if that helps ?
I will try to attach it

Mark


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Steve - photos sent by email.

HTH


ps. Is this the part, the black "T" that is held on by a small bolt?


----------



## stevelion (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks mark if you could post a photo of the lock asembley that would be great thanks,steve deefordog has sent me some pictures of his lock I want to make sure the part I want comes with it cheers


----------



## stevelion (Aug 2, 2008)

that's the bugger lol


----------

